# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  La eólica en el mundo

## Jonasino

Abro un nuevo hilo porque, no se porqué, en el de "Noticias de energía eólica" no me deja añadir esta noticia. Me dice que está pendiente de que la revise algún moderador (??)

La energía eólica instalada en el mundo creció un 44% en 2014, hasta situarse en 369.553 MW, según datos del Global Wind Energy Council (GWEC). China, Estados Unidos, Alemania y España son los primeros productores mundiales.


Potencia eólica anual instalada en el mundo. 1997-2014



Potencia eólica instalada acumulada. 1997-2014:



Potencia eólica instalada por años en la UE (GW):



Reparto de nueva potencia eólica instalada de los paises de la UE a 31/12/2014
Total 11.791 MW



Fuente: aeeolica.org

----------

F. Lázaro (28-abr-2015),Los terrines (28-abr-2015)

----------

